# Desperately need help poss heat stroke



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

My Astrex doe might have got too hot. She has got crusty eyes and she picked up a little when i offered her water on a q-tip. Am currently holding her in my hand and she is just lying there sniffing. She isn't making any noise etc so know it def isn't r.i. she never sits in my hand. she is weak. she washes her face every so often. what can i do? i don't want to cull her as want to give her a chance. i just want some advice as quick as poss pls!


















Her sides are looking caved in. I have given her some more water via a dropper. She isn't interested in food - tried her on banana. She did like blueberry juice and water tho. And shes doing a lot of stretching.....


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

maybe offer her an ice pack or something cool to sit on? and make sure she has access to cold water otherwise I am not sure what you can do I hope she makes it


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well I took her with me to school to pick up my kids and she perked up ie she was up on all fours and sniffing with her whiskers bristling. Now shes back in her cage and she is curled up and asleep. It was an effort to get her back in her cage cos she just wanted to be with me but I have warm hands and i am worried that they'll be too hot for her. I can't do an icepack cos I don't have any ice. It's so frustrating!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate to say this but she really does look very sick. It appears from the photos as if she doesn't even have the energy to lift her head. Sometimes animals stretch when their bellies are feeling uncomfortable or they may try to lie on a cold surface.

What makes you think she may have become too hot?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

She has gone to sleep now (and I do mean sleep not the other) she is curled up in a tight ball. Her breathing is regular and she isn't making any noise whatsoever and when I said stretching she was yawning and stretching. Like how mice do when they have just woken up.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If a mouse gets too hot or cold the do stop eating...once you get water into her, and I'd personally try Pedialite, try syringe feeding her some wet food. She needs to get that blood sugar back to normal...Good luck she looks so weak.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

For ice you can use a bag of frozen veg placed under the tank, you can also put tiles in the freezer for putting under the tanks when it gets too hot. What temperature was it where your mice were? Mine are in my sunroom and they are quite happy at 35 C (no change in normal behaviour or activity) though they have been gradually acclimatised to that temperature.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

mine are in the dining room and when it was hot i opened the doors and windows and pulled the curtains closed. they are out of direct sunlight anyway. also they aren't in a tank but in the habitrail ovo. have been giving her water via a syringe and shes taking it. have tried her with cat food and she still isn't interested. What about fromaige fraise? i have lots of that! Well shes had a bit of the fraise but not much and some more water. It was kinda cool in the dining room but i didn't take the temp. if i hadn't cleaned them out today i wouldn't have found her. the last time i saw her must have been yesterday morning, i think.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Also think she might have eaten too much of the special hamster litter I'm using for their toilet. Do you think this could have caused this? I have put her in isolation with food and a water bowl but all she wants to do is sleep - curling up and going into a deep sleep. Earlier when I tried to put her in the isolation tank she fought like mad to stay where she was - so although she is weak she is managing to stand on her hind legs and wash herself which is a good sign, isn't it?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

if you are worried that she is bloated, you should give her Karo Corn Syrup through a syringe...how are her bowel movements?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I don't think she is bloated, her sides have caved in and she is very doddery on her feet, and her back is arched. Have just given her more water via a syringe. Still not interested in food. Am so VERY worried about her.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It is possible that it is liver or kidney failure...or something internal which you cannot control. Is she deficating and urinating normally? You may need to keep her on white bedding or paper towel to see this.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

She hasn't weed and she pooed this morning - on me!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would try the corn syrup then...it surely can't hurt and just in case bloating or obstruction is the issue it could really help.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well got up this morning & she's still alive. She must of eaten something in the night cos she pooed on me again this morning but she is so weak. Tried her with water again but she wasn't very interested & now shes bleeding from her eyes. Don't know what to do! What wold be corn syrup in the uk?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it actual blood, or is it porphyrin staining? Mice and rats have a gland behind the eyes that releases a red pigment when the animal is stressed.

From Wiki:
"The more general term glucose syrup is often used synonymously with corn syrup, since glucose syrup is most commonly made from corn starch"

You can get glucose syrup in supermarkets in the cooking/baking section.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Its the porphyrin staining, Kallen. On a professional basis & as a mouse keeper what do you honestly think her chances are? She's breathing heavily now & hunched up, lost all interest in her surroundings. Do you think I should p.t.s?
Tried to give her more water but i think she's got to that point. And if she won't take the water is there any point with the syrup? I want to do what is best for her & not what is best for me.










She must have eaten during the night because she pooed on me twice this morning but I haven't noticed any wee. I haven't changed her diet or given her anything different. I just don't know what I've done for this to happen!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who tried to help my poor mouse but with all the best intentions in the world she wasn't going to get better - just worse, so I helped her out of her suffering.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost your mouse, but it definitely seems the best thing for her xxxxx


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, Sarah. I know it was the best & only thing to do for her but it doesn't make it any easier. As they say if you love something enough you can let me them go & I do & did. I didn't have her very long. Still I have some good photos of her to remember her. Thank you Blackcat99.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a bit sucky  General when I see the eye staining in the home environment they're quite ill - and I don['t think it was heat stroke. Maybe something internal?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Just a bit! I think (and I know I could be going down totally the wrong road here) but the last time I saw her well was when she was in their toilet and she was nibbling on the hamster litter. Maybe it was that that made her so ill. I also know it couldn't have been the heat cos it was hotter the weekend before and she was absolutely fine. It's just one of those things. At least I have some lovely photos of her to remember her. Even tho I feel really terrible about what I had to do it was in her best interests and she is free from pain and suffering.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure it was a difficult decision to make but I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

It got to the point where I knew I was being totally selfish to keep her alive just for my benefit. She kinda knew what I was gonna do and I think she was grateful.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Have taken out the hamster litter - just in case that was the problem. I won't say all the other mice are fine just in case I jinx them.


----------

